
One billion people will live in insufferable heat within 50 years – study - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/05/one-billion-people-will-live-in-insufferable-heat-within-50-years-study
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23074312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23074312)

